# Quads......



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

We've had a couple of kid-sized off-road motorcycles for a couple of years, but the boys seem to be drawn more to quads (don't you always seem to want what you don't have?)....so for those of you who are into quads, how did you go about it? Did you rent? Is that even practical? Did you jump in and buy? Any information you can share will be greatly appreciated!









Thanks!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

First time out we were invited by some friends that had take me out, then invited me to bring the family out. Sandi's exact words were after her first was "You've got to get some of these" - we rode most of the day with them in some dunes we have near the house and had a blast. After that I started the process of shopping and learning about various brands and laws. Of the three friends that rode ATVs each of them had Polaris so I got to know the dealer and started talking numbers. Eventually pulled the trigger and bought three of them and a flat bed trailer. We started riding locally getting the basics down. Being that I wasn't raised riding I was pretty cautious with the kids, but they caught on pretty fast. Eventually we bought the 4th ATV for Sean. Then we found some close friends rode and we started riding with them too.

There are not a lot of places that rent, but some dealerships do have rentals. If you can look around for the ATV safety courses, the laws in Oregon have started changing but the ATV safety course is a good first step once you actually buy the ATVS or if you can borrow them for a course.

As you our family LOVES to go riding. If you want to phase things in look for an adult ATV and a youth ATV and swap back and forth for a while.

Craigslist is a good place to start searching if you want to go used and if you want I can help with some local dealers in your area too. There isn't much wiggle room when buying new, but there is a bit. Good service is probably the biggest thing to shop for. With ours we haven't had major problems, but I know squat about 2 stoke so I am glad our dealer is reasonable and treats me right.

Oregon is a "Fit Rider State" the only state that doesn't have an age limit. So the ages that the CPSC are not as important. I dont' recall the boys exact ages but a 90 cc is a reasonable stating point, but they won't last long so these are good machines to find used if you can since they will out grow them. Scott is already onto a 250cc and Sean might have one more year on his 90, but if he grows much more he'll need something a bit larger.

Of the 90s Honda, Zuki/Kawi and Polaris makes good ones. The Zuki/Kawi are an 80cc so a bit smaller but they hold up very good. We have a 90cc Polaris and a 90cc Eton, I can't complain about either of them really, both have had some minor problems which are normal for their size. All of them are automatic, no shifting needed. If you start looking for something larger you have the Yamaha 125, Polaris Phoenix/Sawtooth and Polaris 300, the Honda Recon 250 and the Zuki Ozark 250 those are all Utility style, I'm not as familiar with the sport ATVs but the Honda 250 is a good solid machine.

Hope that helps, if I can help more let me know. If you guys want we can take you out riding one weekend so you can get a feeling of it if you would like.

Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Let me know if you or anyone here might be interested in our brand spanking new 2005 Honda 400EX quad w/reverse. It's red and really pretty!









The engine has about 30 minutes on it and the tires still have the nubs on them. Never has been off road, just around the block in our neighborhood a couple of times. $4300.00 OBO.....DH says they sell new for around $5800.00

We're still trying to sell it and replace it with a golf cart.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Let me know if you or anyone here might be interested in our brand spanking new 2005 Honda 400EX quad w/reverse. It's red and really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quad to Golf Cart?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Let me know if you or anyone here might be interested in our brand spanking new 2005 Honda 400EX quad w/reverse. It's red and really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quad to Golf Cart?








[/quote]
Have you ever tried to fit a family of 3 on a quad?








We're talking about a custom painted gas cart with lift kit, off road tires and a folding rear seat
We want something that we can all enjoy together that will also fit in the roo...

Plus, when your dh has major back problems, he has no business riding on a quad


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Y-Guy: Thanks for ALL of the info....right now it's at the "hmmmm" stage. We'd probably sell the boys bikes (Yamaha & Kawasaki 90's I think) and Gordon's '84 1100 Magna that he restored first...and do a bit of shopping to get a clear financial picture if you know what I mean....and yeah, we'd love to catch-up with you all some weekend!

Skippershe: ....now if I can only convince Gordon to drive down to pick it up







.....I got him to go to Wyoming last spring to p/u the 5th Wheel...I'm sure he's forgotten by now


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> Y-Guy: Thanks for ALL of the info....right now it's at the "hmmmm" stage. We'd probably sell the boys bikes (Yamaha & Kawasaki 90's I think) and Gordon's '84 1100 Magna that he restored first.


I'd be interested in seeing your pricing on all the above.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Quads......
> how did you get started?


Well, I always started off with some soft music and a bottle of wine.....









Oh, forget it. You were talking about motorcycles.









Mark


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We have the utility quads and love them. we started out as children on dirt bikes and moved to quads. Beware that they are addictive and it is contagious. My DH rides a Grizzly 660 and I have a Kodiak 450 both are 4x4. I like both bikes. but the 660 was a little more scoot than I wanted. I tried to ride it a couple of times and became well acquainted with the handlebars. when I hit the throttle to unload in reverse it took me by surprise. good luck with your decision.


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Hubby started with a snowmobile. Since it never snowed enough, I convinced him to sell it a few years back. He missed it and so got a quad - since you can ride it year round. My 10 year old really loved it so we got her a 50cc quad and got her in a safety class (she was 8 at the time). The problem in PA is that we can't legally buy her a bigger machine until she's 12 but her knees are hitting the handlebars. For now, she scoots all over our property and has a blast. We'll figure something out about getting her a bigger machine.

Bottom line is this is Hubby's thing. He enjoys it but doesn't get out riding nearly as much as I think he should. HOWEVER, we got a snow plow for the quad and now it does double duty - fun and functionality!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have no clue how you switch from bikes to quads... I just couldnt imagine it!







lol

We are stuck on bikes forever!

Carey


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Y-Guy: Thanks for ALL of the info....right now it's at the "hmmmm" stage. We'd probably sell the boys bikes (Yamaha & Kawasaki 90's I think) and Gordon's '84 1100 Magna that he restored first.


I'd be interested in seeing your pricing on all the above.








[/quote]

O.K....this is why Gordon should be handling this thread







.....he reminded me that the boys bikes are actually a Yamaha PW50 and a Suzuki 50....we'll get the info on them and let you know!

Thanks,

Tricia


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I have no clue how you switch from bikes to quads... I just couldnt imagine it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am with you Carey.... two wheels rock!

We actually moved the other direction. We had a quad and moved to bikes - actually - let me rephrase that - my DH had a quad and when I decided on a bike he got one too. We love them everywhere - dirt, sand... not too good in the snow, but in the winter we ride the dunes!

I don't like quads - this is only my opinion. Quads offer too much security to too many people - I can't tell you how many people I come across that have no training on a quad and then head out. They will roll, they will flip you off and they will come crashing over on you and the weight difference between a bike and a quad is double or triple in some cases. When you dump a bike, it generally falls over and stops, unlike a quad that will keep moving. While some people will tell you that dirt bikes are more dangerous, I disagree. Dirt bikes take a certian skill set - balance, steering control, learning to keep your feet up. I guess I have a bad taste in my mouth for quads - I was raised on the Oregon coast and saw way more of my friends hurt or killed by them. The other thing I see more than I care too is more people without helmets and safety gear and riding double (or triple) on a quads. My favorite is when I see people out riding in full gear (and gear is not cheap), and no helmet - my thought is why bother? If that quad rolls on you, the chest protector is not gonna do you much good. I also love it when I see mom or dad on a quad with their child - the child has a helmet, but mom or dad doesnt??? I don't get it.







OK - I will get off my soapbox









I do know several families that have quads or a mix of quads and bikes - they have all done training and spend a great deal of time talking to their kids about safety and what not to do. If you make the move to quads, please do the same. Learn as much as you can about their limitations and how they react in certian sistuations. Buy (and use) the same safety gear you would if you were riding a dirt bike. Take the safety course (as a family) and practice what you preach. We have rules in our group - if you ride with us, everyone must wear helmets... if you don't you can't ride with us - it is an attempt to teach the kids in the group to never go without.

This is just my 2 cents. Take it as you will

Shannon


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> Y-Guy: Thanks for ALL of the info....right now it's at the "hmmmm" stage. We'd probably sell the boys bikes (Yamaha & Kawasaki 90's I think) and Gordon's '84 1100 Magna that he restored first.


I'd be interested in seeing your pricing on all the above.








[/quote]

O.K....this is why Gordon should be handling this thread







.....he reminded me that the boys bikes are actually a Yamaha PW50 and a Suzuki 50....we'll get the info on them and let you know!

Thanks,

Tricia

[/quote]

LOL...I'll wait.


----------

